# Duck boat for sale!!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

this boat is a 14'x36" Alumacraft. It has 3 seats, comes with 2 life jackets, and a matching swamp ore, battery powered navigation lights.
The motor is a "scavenger back water" 13hp longtail belt driven. 
It is an electric start, the electric push button needs to be rewired, no big deal. you can crank the key over like you would on a car as well, or you can pull start it too. 

I will throw in extra belts, and the battery to start it.

this is a used boat with many years of life left! she'd treated me good and she'll treat you good too. She fires across the water like a torpedo, even with a load of Mallards. this boat is ready to haul your birds


********TRAILER NOT INCLUDED!! repeat**** trailer NOT included*** Sorry.

the reason for selling is because I'm simply upgrading and I'm keeping the trailer for my upgrade project......Sorry...

pick a trailer up on KSL

price $1,800 Boat w/motor/no trailer 
Call/Text [email protected] 801-712-7072


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I think I have seen you in South Jordan red pickup with goose in the back window


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A ******* in a red pickup with a goose in the back window.:grin:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Does it include the ducks?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

**********SOLD*********** i'm gonna miss that boat!, until I get my new one


----------

